# Piracy, politics, porn...



## brickmii82 (Jun 15, 2016)

@Foxi4 @Lacius 

I found this pretty funny, check it out!!


----------



## Luckkill4u (Jun 15, 2016)

I think you might have to be old to actually find that funny but hey that's my opinion.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 15, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> I think you might have to be old to actually find that funny but hey that's my opinion.


Hey?!? You just called me old!!!

Meanie...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2016)

"Bill Maher"

Nope not going to even think of clicking that play button.


----------



## Feeling it! (Jun 16, 2016)

Piracy, Politics and Porn..........
  inb4 deletion.

 but for real I can never tell the difference between talk show hosts......they talk and people press the stock laughing button.


----------

